# Остеохондроз ШОП. Головокружение, гипоплазия левой ПА



## leonovavikvad (18 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте! Помогите мне решить мою проблему, я в отчаянии. На протяжении 2.5 лет беспокоют головокружения. Не было ни одного дня за это время без головокружения. Утром просыпаюсь все хорошо, но примерно через часа 2 начинается этот ад. Врачи ставят диагноз остеохондроз шоп и вбн. Из того что было прописанно ничего не помогает, лишь не много смягчает симптомы (церобролизин, бетасерк, мексидол, мильгама, циннаризин). Обследование мрт головы и сосудов головного мозга в норме. Узи сосудов шеи гиппоплазия левой па. Головокружение проявляет себя как качание на волнах, лежа, сидя и стоя. В движении намного лучше, я его практически не ощущаю. Все время кажется что меня куда то утягивает. Что голову тянет куда то. Иногда ощущение как будто на машике резко с горки сьехал. Плюс немеют обе руки после сна аж до боли иногда из за этого просыпаюсь. На левой руке онимение мизинца и безымяного пальца. Периодички немеют разные участки на лице. В левой части головы что то вибрирут и ощущение стянутости в голове. Сидячий образ жизни, вес 130 кг , 32 года, из дома практически не выхожу из за плохого самочувствия. Давление послендние 10 дней 150/100, до этого было 120/80. Помогите разобраться. Что это может быть? Что мне делать? Боюсь что будет инсульт( Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (18 Дек 2016)

*leonovavikvad, *Виктория, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## leonovavikvad (18 Дек 2016)




----------



## Николай Николаевич (18 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте , нет у Вас гипоплазии.
Сделайте МРТ шеи , ЭНМГ В/конечностей. Рентген ШОП с функциональными пробами. Клинический анализ крови. Так же нужна консультация толкового мануального терапевта.


----------



## leonovavikvad (18 Дек 2016)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Здравствуйте , нет у Вас гипоплазии.
> Сделайте МРТ шеи , ЭНМГ В/конечностей. Рентген ШОП с функциональными пробами. Клинический анализ крови. Так же нужна консультация толкового мануального терапевта.


Спасибо за ответ! Скажите пожалуйста по результатам иследований которые я выложила можно утверждать что у меня ВБН?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (18 Дек 2016)

Не понятно зачем 04.11. Делали практически одно и тоже обследование у одного и того же доктора. Кстати уздг  надо сделать новое. Желательно у другого врача. ВБН это всего лишь синдром , который есть у каждого второго....


----------



## leonovavikvad (18 Дек 2016)

Хорошо узи повторю. Скажите пожалуйста, я очень мнительный человек и если в голову вбила себе какую то болячку мне очень трудно избавится от мыслей о ней. А боюсь я что у меня или был инсульт или случится. Можете мне сказать по этим исследованиям в каком состоянии у меня сосуды?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (18 Дек 2016)

На тот момент на 4+ ! Вы делали в апреле 16 года мрт гм и сосудов данных за инсульт НЕ БЫЛО !
Пропейте пикамилон и рексетин по инструкции в минимальной дозировке, думаю станет легче.


----------



## leonovavikvad (18 Дек 2016)

Я в апреле 2016 делала мрт узи сосудов головы там тоже без патологий было. Или это не то и надо делать узи?


----------



## leonovavikvad (18 Дек 2016)

Простите за предыдущий вопрос я не правильно поняла Ваш ответ. Так что он не актуален. Спасибо еще раз за то что ответили.


----------



## Santaniko Pandemonium (15 Фев 2017)

@leonovavikvad, здравствуйте! Прежде всего хочу сказать, что очень вам сочувствую! Сама страдаю охз и гипоплазией ппа. Башка кружится, настроение плохое постоянно и давление скачет... Я не врач, но всё же посоветую вам: побольше двигаться и стараться гулять на свежем воздухе, правильно кушать. Лишний вес - плохой помощник при ОХЗ (((Инсульта не бойтесь, я сама его боялась и узнала, что при ОХЗ часто такие скачки давления бывают. Попейте дегидрокверцитин и элтацин. Это для сосудов и против ВСД. И не отчаивайтесь, пожалуйста, всё пройдёт ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!! Удачи вам!


----------

